# Mac Pro 3,1 Random Shutdown Problem



## fredfx (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi Forum:

My Mac 3,1 running El Capitan is randomly shutting down. I'm wondering is there a way or piece of software that can log what is causing the shutdown? Before I start replacing parts I want to have at least an educated guess as to what is causing these shutdowns.

My system config is below. I've also attached a .pdf of the crash reports following the shutdowns.

And of course....like many of you out there, I'd love to replace it with a new Mac Pro..........but alas.....there isn't one....

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to offer.

best,

Fred


*Hardware Overview:*



Model Name: Mac Pro

Model Identifier: MacPro3,1

Processor Name: Quad-Core Intel Xeon

Processor Speed: 3.2 GHz

Number of Processors: 2

Total Number of Cores: 8

L2 Cache (per Processor): 12 MB

Memory: 32 GB

Bus Speed: 1.6 GHz

Boot ROM Version: MP31.006C.B05

SMC Version (system): 1.25f4


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2019)

Some questions: 
What are you running when it shuts down? 
Is the machine running hot? Check the vents to make sure they are clear of those dust bunnies. Once it cools down, open the machine and check the fans to make sure there is not dust slowing it down. 

What devices do you have plugged in and running?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2019)

Plus by your log something was trying to get put! So you might have a Trojan!


----------



## fredfx (Aug 9, 2019)

Satcomer said:


> Plus by your log something was trying to get put! So you might have a Trojan!



Hey Satcomer. Thanks for the reply. What do you mean “put”? And would a wipe and re-install fix that?

Can I actually restore from a Time Machine backup after wiping and re installing? 

Thanx so much for your help!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2019)

fredfx said:


> Hey Satcomer. Thanks for the reply. What do you mean “put”? And would a wipe and re-install fix that?
> 
> Can I actually restore from a Time Machine backup after wiping and re installing?
> 
> Thanx so much for your help!


 
Sorry my slang went loose with Autocorrect! I went it was trying to get into/output on your Mac! I suggest running the shareware(don’t worry it 14 day trial) to scan your Mac: MalwareBytes.


----------



## fredfx (Aug 11, 2019)

Satcomer said:


> Sorry my slang went loose with Autocorrect! I went it was trying to get into/output on your Mac! I suggest running the shareware(don’t worry it 14 day trial) to scan your Mac: MalwareBytes.



Well, I ran the latest free version of Malware Bytes (didn't sign up for the 14 day Trial) and let the scan run, but it found nothing. 

Sigh....

I really don't want to buy another machine right now....


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2019)

fredfx said:


> Well, I ran the latest free version of Malware Bytes (didn't sign up for the 14 day Trial) and let the scan run, but it found nothing.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> I really don't want to buy another machine right now....



Then try the app  EtreCheck. This way you can see if you have a old program or plugin eating processes! It won’t delete anything just point you to exact location to manually delete!


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 17, 2019)

You may have the same problem I _just_ developed.

My Mac is as in my signature. Suddenly, the Mac turned off. I rebooted, it worked doing the normal surfing for underaged lichen porn . . . shut off. This was _with_ the power cord connected.

Would not turn on again! With the power cord connected! With "thoughts and prayers" and the sacrifice of a virgin! 

No one you know. . . .

So I removed the battery. Why? Because perhaps there is a problem with the battery?

"BOOM!" Boots all of that.

Put the battery back in and reconnect it?

No boot. No nothing, not a chime.

Disconnect the battery with power connected: BOOT _without_ re-pressing the Start Up button!

I reset the SMC. I "Zapped the Pram." I even ran *EntreCheck*.

So I bought a new battery.

Whilst it traveled to my humble domicile, I ran the computer without a battery. Other than running slow, everything was fine. Could boot, restart, everything runs well but slow. Searching explained the issue of how the computer will try to run that way without an actual battery in it.

New battery arrives, put it in!






No Boot.

So is there a problem with the logic board connected directly to the battery? Saw nothing "weird." 

Disconnect the battery, connect power cords, BOOT! 

Now, the new battery works. If I disconnect the power, the computer does not die. The battery is charging--started at 75% out of the box. It is happily now at 88%.

The one difference is that it is not shutting down suddenly as it did twice with the older battery. I did re-reset the SMC since it is a new battery, but I have not tried shutting-down-powering up with the battery connected since fu[*CENSORED* – Ed.]k that! For maintenance I will just log out and log in.

Unless someone has an idea.

Searching only brings up the reset for the SMC and PRAM. Or buy a new computer!

I could see a bad battery causing an error somehow. I could see this "new" battery being "bad" as well I suppose.

The good news is when this happened, it took about two minutes for the computer to shut off again. Currently, it has been alive with the battery connected for the composition of this missive.

––––––
After over an hour, so far so good with it not shutting off suddenly. I can now confirm the claim that you need an internal battery. With it connected *EntreCheck* is so much more happy with the performance!

–J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 18, 2019)

Hmmmm. . . .

Let the Macbook run along during the night. Stayed booted. No shut-down.

Tried a reboot. Success! 

So now the final test: t3h d34dly Shutdown!





No boot! 

You have to disconnect the battery. Once you reattach the powercord, it starts to boot. So it is if by attaching the battery, this prevents a start up after a power-down, but once the battery is disconnected, and the power cord reconnected, it is able to . . . start? Without repressing the *Startup* button?

Reconnect the battery and everything runs fine.






So whatever "died" I am not sure what it is. Nothing else is effected.

That could be the same problem the originator is dealing with.

–J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2019)

The question is why now? 
_I do like your illustrations_


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks!

I can "replace a part" if that will solve the problem or prevent something "bad" from happening. I am not sure what it would be other than the logic board since that is what the battery connect to. Replacements cost ~$300 which is less than a new computer of course! I am a little confused that the "shut downs" did not recur with the new battery. Just the inability to power up the Mac after a shutdown. 






–J.D.


----------



## fredfx (Aug 18, 2019)

Doctor X said:


> Hmmmm. . . .
> 
> Let the Macbook run along during the night. Stayed booted. No shut-down.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help, sadly mine is an old Mac Pro (3,1), and I don't think the battery is the issue. I think the only battery is the one that keeps it from losing date and time when not running.

best,

Fred


----------

